# Floida Smoke Out



## flagriller (Oct 14, 2007)

Is done! We all had a great time!
FatbackJoe is a wonderful smoker and made some of the best pork and ribs ever! 
Vlap...well...absolutly one of the BEST chefs around and made incredible deserts and snaks.
Scotty, well what can I say? wonderful company and POTATO SALAD (and wine
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 !
John from Tampa, wonderful people and thanks.

Thank you everyone who participated and all your efforts!

Getting better for next year!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Going to sleep


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 14, 2007)

Musta been a good time...It's spelled F-L-O-R-I-D-A...! Since there are no adult beverages in FLORIDA, I'm sure that none were consumed...


----------



## vlap (Oct 14, 2007)

Hehehe.. floida. Maybe he has a speech impediment. I can definitely say I have heard it pronounced like that many times.

Jim and Alice! Thank you SO very much for opening your wonderful home to me and kenya (my dog for those who don't know) I had a great time there cooking in your kitchen, next time I will smoke some food so I can sit out by the smokers and listen to the game all day. I had a great time talking with your son as well. We will have to make this a yearly event but not the only time of the year I get to see you all. Hope you enjoy ALL that food! Foodsaver vacuum is a good thing!

Fatback Joe: An absolute pleasure meeting you as well. Thats one badd a$$ smoker you got there. I already check out their site this morning and looked at various models. I don't even have a house to put one at and I am already looking. Let me know if you can sneak away from the family someday and I will take ya fishing. We also need to do some more smoking!

Scotty and rockyb (forgive my poor memory but I forgot your name) A pleasure meeting you both. I am happy you enjoyed the pie and thank you SO very much for the wine. I am going to take those to the parents and let them enjoy it as well.

John: I wish I had a little more time to talk to you but it was still fun to meet you and hopefully next time we will talk some more. Thanks for comming.

I am sure I am missing someone so please forgive me if I have. I am still very tired and not thinking straight.

I took some q-view and will post that later when I feel up to thinking. For now let me sink back into unconsciousness


----------



## flagriller (Oct 14, 2007)

Dog gone it, what was in those cans Jeff kept giving me???


----------



## flagriller (Oct 14, 2007)

Well from Alice and me, it was a pleasure having everyone vist our home.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




So today is clean-up city and Bucs game, and some of that stuff in the blue cans Vlap kept giving me, never knew they were even in the fridge.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 14, 2007)

Where's the pic's???  Did this really happen??


----------



## vlap (Oct 14, 2007)

I think the stuff in the blue can was called.... BEER


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 15, 2007)

I had a great time.  The day flew by and next thing you know I was rushing to try to get loaded up and attempt to get home before it got toooo dark outside (my trailer lights weren't working 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).


It was great getting to put faces with the names, the food was secondary IMO even though it was what brought us together.

FLA Griller - great job cooking, you turned out a ton of meat on 3 different cookers and did not miss a beat.


Vlap - That night right before I went to be my wife said "I wish someone would have cut into that apple pie so I could have had some before I left."   LMAO go figure.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

F....L....O....R....I....D....A

Whew, I can do it!


----------



## scotty (Oct 15, 2007)

"That night right before I went to bed my wife said "I wish someone would have cut into that apple pie so I could have had some before I left." LMAO go figure."







That definitely wasn't chicken pot pie that I was eating
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It was excellent also.

You didnt see a  bunch of us inside hanging around Jeff and refusing to give  him room to walk freely till he started cutting the pie.








  NYAAAAAAAA-- lol lol


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't worry about not having a house. You get that thing and you can keep that brand new Stumps at mine........I promise I will take good care of it for you and let you visit when ever you want.  LOL 

I am taking you up on the fishing the first chance I get.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

I think it would be better for me to keep it at my house, it's closer.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, but don't ask to borrow my trailer.  LOL

BTW - the trouble with the lights was in (one of) the power distrubtion boxes under the hood.  Got is squared away yesterday afternoon.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

Good, I was it would be something simple.  Yeah, can you imagine your trailer a loaded with the smoker and stuff attached to my little 4 cylinder Focus?


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 15, 2007)

If it means getting to pull a new smoker home, then yes, I can believe it.  LOL  Just don't go uphill.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 15, 2007)

Vlap,

FWIW

Did you see the new site they are working on?

http://maplehollowbbq.com/   It is not finished yet, but is looking good, you can order right from the site now.


----------



## vlap (Oct 15, 2007)

I will keep your offers in mind, I wonder how it would look inside my tiny apt right next to the kayak in the living room? hehehe

Well here are a few picts from the weekend.

First off. Here I am showing you don't even need wood to produce thin blue smoke. Well hmm I mean thin blue steam...


ABT's and 7layer dip.


Getting ready to feast!


Beef Ribs and cornbread.


A close up of those tasty beef ribs!


Scotty's potato salad.


Country ribs and baby back ribs.


My 3 chili bbq sauce and joes bbq sauce. A LARGE AMOUNT of pulled pork. There was still another tin comming!


A close up on the pulled pork.


The assembled masses.


----------



## vlap (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's Joe packing up.


The magic spot where all the good food came from.


Well thats it for my picts. Thanks again Jim! I had a great time and this event was definately a success. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## johnz (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everybody, that sure was a great party on saturday. Merrith and I had a great time meeting you all and eating your food! Jim, you and Alice really went above and beyond having it at your house.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 17, 2007)

Great pics!  And there's that lemon cake.


----------



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

Evil lemon cake... I might just bring one to the next gathering and sneak it out there just to continue the mystery.


----------



## scotty (Oct 17, 2007)

Ill bet there are about 4 lemon cakes  next time


----------

